# Small handled Chef's knife?



## DaxCooks (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm looking for a small handled well balanced chef's knife for my wife. I can find knives that I love without trouble. But my wife is 5'1" has very small hands and finds most of the knives I use to just not fit. She doesn't enjoy using them. She uses paring knives for most work that I could do much faster with a chef's knife. So I'm looking for something in the 4"-5" length that has a handle to suit. Generally I've seen that most 5" knives do not have proportionally smaller handles. Any suggestions for youth sized knives would probably work (she's 33, but yeah) I'm just not finding what I need.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Wellcome to the forum Fax. Before recommending s blade it is esential you know if you can properly sharpen it. An electric sharpener will reduce a thin small blade to s stub rather quickly. And how much are you willing to spend?


----------



## DaxCooks (Mar 28, 2019)

I have spent between $7 and $80 on blades that fit me well and work well, I know the cost of custom blades and don't really want to go there. I use a multistone lansky system for rough shaping and a ceramic block and leather strop for finishing. I've actually made a number of blades before (GG was a smith), I just live in an apartment now and don't have room for a forge (or we wouldn't be having this conversation).


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Of interest there is s maker Old Silor Knives, who specializes in small carbon knives for <$80, O1 steel, thin edges and tall heels, though I believe he would happily do any shape.

Masshiro makes decent knives for cheap, Geshin Stainless knives are excellent value, and though I don't care to do business with them cktg had s large selection of petties.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Buy the blade she wants. Have the handle sanded down to the size she wants. Balance will be off but not bad in the size you're talking about.

Someone with a belt sander station and respirator. Pay for the belts and their time most likely.






Some cities have work shops where you can rent access to such equipment. Or many of the Maker groups offer similar setups.

On a stick or rat tail tang might be simpler to remove the scales (destructively) and 3d print new ones. Even my local library offers 3d printing services.


----------



## DaxCooks (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks @rick alan and @phatch I appreciate the idea but if I wanted to grind down a handle I would have done it already. It does throw the knife out of balance. I have tried it for myself. I do wish I still had access to a forge (ladder Damascus, horizontal quench with a heavy solid brass pin in the back for balance would be my preferred) , but well, I don't, and grinding down a blade and handle, is just not good enough.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

With small knives it can hardly matter where they balance, and you'd be hard pressed to find any small knives that are anything but handle heavy anyways. And balance point to me is highly over rated in general.

Sabs typically have very narrow handles, up front particularly, and especially the Nogent and those styled like. You do need to grind away at that hideous full bolster many come with so you can properly sharpen them.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Apr 22, 2019)

DaxCooks said:


> I'm looking for a small handled well balanced chef's knife for my wife. I can find knives that I love without trouble. But my wife is 5'1" has very small hands and finds most of the knives I use to just not fit. She doesn't enjoy using them. She uses paring knives for most work that I could do much faster with a chef's knife. So I'm looking for something in the 4"-5" length that has a handle to suit. Generally I've seen that most 5" knives do not have proportionally smaller handles. Any suggestions for youth sized knives would probably work (she's 33, but yeah) I'm just not finding what I need.


Have a look at the Wusthof Classic "Kitchen Surfer" w/ 4.5" blade. Excellent blade geometry, well-balanced, and I believe, the handle-diameter that you're looking for. Not expensive either,,, approx $59. here in Canada.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Apr 22, 2019)

Here's a brief video featuring the Kitchen Surfer at work.
https://www.wuesthof-kitchensurfer.com/kitchensurfer/index.jsp


----------



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm a bit taller than your wife, but also have relatively small hands and have a difficult time finding knives that feel comfortable in my hand. I think this is a really common problem for women. For what it's worth, my favorite knife is a morimoto edition miyabi, specifically because of the combination of small handle and good balance.


----------

